# Shower drain



## wyciwug (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello everyone

I need urgent help.  I hired a contractor to build an addition and master bath with shower.

Is there anyway to find out if this is correct?  Installing the shower floor, the plumber has to do a pre-slope bed mud all the way to the drain right under the edge then shower liner, and then pea gravel to cover weep holes, then another bed mud ontop of the shower liner before tiling? Isn't this the plumbing code in Virginia?

My contractor installed the drain base directly flat onto the wood subfloor, then he did the pre-slope bed mud all the way to the drain but on top of the base instead of under the edge.  Then installed shower liner then the second bed mud.  I can send a diagram and picture of what he did but I can't post picture here.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2018)

I would ask your question on the John Bridge tile forum,  Thats where the tile experts are.
From your description there would not be enough material under the drain from the sloped bed to work properly.   drain needs to be raised.


----------



## wyciwug (Nov 16, 2018)

I go there now, thanks.  But does VA plumbing code require it to have pre-slope?


----------



## JPohling (Nov 16, 2018)

wyciwug said:


> I go there now, thanks.  But does VA plumbing code require it to have pre-slope?


Not familiar with VA codes, but I would be surprised if it did not indicate a required pre slope to the drain.  flat is no bueno


----------



## HForester (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm guessing you are under the 2012 Virginia Residential Code.  See Section P2709.3: 

"Lining materials shall be sloped one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) to weep holes in the subdrain by means of a smooth, solidly formed subbase, ...."

The liner must be sloped.


----------



## rogerpa (Nov 16, 2018)

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/VRC2012/chapter-27-plumbing-fixtures
SECTION P2709 SHOWER RECEPTORS
P2709.1 Construction.
Where a shower receptor has a finished curb threshold, it shall be not less than 1 inch (25 mm) below the sides and
back of the receptor. The curb shall be not less than 2 inches (51 mm) and not more than 9 inches (229 mm) deep when
measured from the top of the curb to the top of the drain. The finished floor shall slope uniformly toward the drain not
less than 1/4 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) nor more than 1/2 unit vertical per 12 units horizontal
(4-percent slope) and floor drains shall be flanged to provide a water-tight joint in the floor.
P2709.2 Lining required.
The adjoining walls and floor framing enclosing on-site built-up shower receptors shall be lined with one of the
following materials:
1. Sheet lead.
2. Sheet copper.
3. Plastic liner material that complies with ASTM D 4068 or ASTM D 4551.
4. Hot mopping in accordance with Section P2709.2.3
5. Sheet-applied load-bearing, bonded waterproof membranes that comply with ANSI A118.10.
The lining material shall extend not less than 2 inches (51 mm) beyond or around the rough jambs and not less than 2
inches (51 mm) above finished thresholds. Sheet-applied load bearing, bonded waterproof membranes shall be applied
in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 16, 2018)

Further from the VA code:
*P2709.3 - Installation.*
Lining materials shall be sloped one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) to weep holes in the subdrain by means of a smooth, solidly formed subbase, shall be properly recessed and fastened to approved backing so as not to occupy the space required for the wall covering, and shall not be nailed or perforated at any point less than 1 inch (25.4 mm) above the finished threshold.

The lining material must be sloped, which is accomplished with the first mortar bed.  (or other sloped material such as a preformed/manufactured system)


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2018)

Were there any plans showing a design detail??

Is this being inspected by a city inspector?


----------



## HForester (Nov 16, 2018)

If this contractor has a license, then he is bound to following the law (the code). It doesn't matter if the drawing had the detail or not. Or whether the plan reviewer or inspector caught it or not.  He has to do it by the code.  This "problem" is really common in the industry.  The contractor puts in the drain and attaches the liner to the drain. The tile contractor comes later, not knowing the code, and takes the easy route (let it lay flat).


----------



## conarb (Nov 16, 2018)

rogerpa said:


> https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/VRC2012/chapter-27-plumbing-fixtures
> SECTION P2709 SHOWER RECEPTORS
> P2709.1 Construction.
> Where a shower receptor has a finished curb threshold, it shall be not less than 1 inch (25 mm) below the sides and
> ...



Roger:

Since everyone wants curbless showers with linear drains today what provisions does the code make?


----------



## ICE (Nov 17, 2018)

This is what we have to go by here in California:

_408.5 Finished Curb or Threshold. Where a shower receptor has a finished dam, curb, or threshold it shall be not less than 1 inch (25.4 mm) lower than the sides and back of such receptor. In no case shall a dam or threshold be less than 2 inches (51 mm) or exceeding 9 inches (229 mm) in depth where measured from the top of the dam or threshold to the top of the drain. Each such receptor shall be provided with an integral nailing flange to be located where the receptor meets the vertical surface of the finished interior of the shower compartment. The flange shall be watertight and extend vertically not less than 1 inch (25.4 mm) above the top of the sides of the receptor. The finished floor of the receptor shall slope uniformly from the sides towards the drain not less than 1⁄4 inch per foot (20.8 mm/m), nor more than 1⁄2 inch per foot (41.8 mm/m). 

Thresholds shall be of sufficient width to accommodate a minimum 22 inch (559 mm) door. Shower doors shall open so as to maintain not less than a 22 inch (559 mm) unobstructed opening for egress. *The immediate adjoining space to showers without thresholds *shall be considered a wet location and shall comply with the requirements of the California Building, California Residential and California Electrical Codes. 
_
This allows a shower stall with no dam but offers no advice on how to deal with the "wet location".  I am curious to know what others have asked for.  I haven't searched the other codes looking for a method but I doubt that there will be anything spelled out.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 17, 2018)

JPohling said:


> I would ask your question on the John Bridge tile forum,  Thats where the tile experts are.
> From your description there would not be enough material under the drain from the sloped bed to work properly.   drain needs to be raised.



Looks like we have a number of responses but the original poster was sent away to get a code question answered at a tile forum.
Ugh......


----------



## ICE (Nov 17, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Looks like we have a number of responses but the original poster was sent away to get a code question answered at a tile forum.
> Ugh......


That's great customer service and the OP said that he'd already been there.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 19, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Looks like we have a number of responses but the original poster was sent away to get a code question answered at a tile forum.
> Ugh......


They are the real experts in tile shower construction so I recommended that they check with them as well.


----------



## ICE (Nov 19, 2018)

Here lately I've seen more wrong shower pans than right shower pans.

October 29.  Dead flat.





November 5.  Flat pan.  This is the second inspection.  The first attempt had a flat pan with no dam.  I explained what would be required for a roll-in shower but I didn't get the message through to them.  It looks like a novice installed it.  Well looks is not my concern.  I did suggest that they hire someone that has done this before.





November 8.  Flat and no dam.


----------

